# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  My college assignment...

## madzia

Hi!
Here is the dilema...My precalculus professor had this brilliant idea to make us write a one page paper on how we will use Precalculus in our future careers (mine being optometry)....:drop: 
I tried searching on Yahoo for some ideas on what to write about, but I couldn't really find anyone with a similar issue. The closest I got to an answer was "math is used in optometry"....I'm kind of looking for something a bit more specific  Therefore, I hope that someone here can give me some insight as to what I should write about...
ANY ideas are welcome...

Thanks!

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

You may want to post this in the Ophthalmic Optics forum as that is where the math whiz' hang out.

----------

